# Δημιουργία Σωματείου Μεταφραστών & Διερμηνέων



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Μου κοινοποιήθηκε το παρακάτω μήνυμα:

Καλημέρα προς όλους τους αποδέκτες,

Με αυτό το μήνυμα θα ήθελα να σας γνωστοποιήσω τη βούληση εκ μέρους ενός αρκετά μεγάλου αριθμού μεταφραστών και διερμηνέων για τη δημιουργία ενός ενεργού και ουσιαστικού Σωματείου με σκοπό τη διασφάλιση των δικαιωμάτων των δύο προαναφερθέντων κλάδων. Κύρια επιδίωξη όλων μας πρέπει να είναι η στήριξη του συγκεκριμένου φορέα, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσει να μπει ένας φραγμός στην ανεξέλεγκτη ενασχόληση οποιουδήποτε κυρίως με το επάγγελμα της μετάφρασης. Επιπροσθέτως, ένα από τα πεδία δράσης του θα είναι οι σχέσεις μεταξύ πελάτη - ελεύθερου επαγγελματία και οι κανόνες που πρέπει να τις διέπουν.

Σε αυτό το σημείο, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι θα είμαι πιο αναλυτκός σχετικά με τους συγκεκριμένους σκοπούς και τη δομή του σωματείου σε καινούργιο και πιο αναλυτικό e-mail το οποίο θα σας αποσταλεί αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο, λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων. Θα σας παρακαλούσα επίσης θερμά να προωθήσετε το παρόν και σε κοινούς μας γνωστούς των οποίων τις ηλεκτρονικές διευθύνσεις δεν έχω, όπως θα παρατηρήσετε στη λίστα των αποδεκτών. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Με τιμή,

[Αφαιρώ, προς το παρόν, το όνομα του υπογράφοντος γιατί δεν γνωρίζω αν επιθυμεί την ευρύτερη κοινοποίηση]


----------



## curry (May 29, 2008)

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!



nickel said:


> ώστε να μπορέσει να μπει ένας φραγμός στην ανεξέλεγκτη ενασχόληση οποιουδήποτε κυρίως με το επάγγελμα της μετάφρασης.



Ε ρε μαλλιοτράβηγμα που έχει να πέσει!! :)


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2008)

Ας φτιάξουμε άλλον έναν σύλλογο μεταφραστών, μόνο πέντε έχουμε.


----------



## YiannisMark (May 29, 2008)

Μάλλον είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα ενδιαφερόταν ή/και θα σχολίαζε, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι ρητορικά: όταν ένα μέλος έχει πρόβλημα με έναν πελάτη του, θα επεμβαίνει και θα δρα το σωματείο; Οι σκοποί του, απλώς θα ανακοινωθούν, ως προϊόν διαβουλεύσεων του "αρκετά μεγάλου αριθμού μεταφραστών και διερμηνέων", ή θα συμμετάσχουν και τα μέλη; 

Όσο για τον "φραγμό στην ανεξέλεγκτη ενασχόληση οποιουδήποτε κυρίως με το επάγγελμα της μετάφρασης", είναι μεγάλη η συζήτηση. Ο πελάτης θέλει το κείμενο να βγάζει νόημα και μάλιστα σωστό νόημα. Κόντεψα να βαρεθώ να διορθώνω δουλειές από διάφορα καλοσπουδαγμένα φυντάνια που, ναι μεν εφήρμοζαν όλους τους κανόνας της γλωσσολογίας και της ευπρέπειας, αλλά το ρημάδι δεν διαβαζόταν...

Ψυχανάλυση: δεν είμαι σπουδαγμένος μεταφραστής, μια τέτοια κίνηση θεωρητικά δεν με συμφέρει. Δεν με νοιάζει, όμως, κιόλας - οι πελάτες μου δεν με αλλάζουν, κι ας μην έχω ιδέα για την υποτακτική παρακειμένου. 

Αααα, κάνουμε και κανένα σπελτσέκ στα μέιλ πριν τα στείλουμε, όσο βιαστικές κι αν είναι οι άλλες επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις (το σωματείο δεν ανήκει σε αυτές, ε; )...


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Δύο διαφωνίες μου ως προς την προσέγγιση:

1. Προβλέπετε την αναποτελεσματικότητα μιας πρωτοβουλίας και ίσως έτσι την αποθαρρύνετε όταν θα έπρεπε να την ενθαρρύνετε, παρουσιάζοντας ταυτόχρονα το εύρος και την πολυμορφία των προβλημάτων (έστω και στο στιλ «ιδού πού πας, Καραμήτρο»). Πιστεύω ότι όλοι θα θέλατε τη διασφάλιση κάποιων δικαιωμάτων.

2. Θεωρείτε εκ προοιμίου ότι «φραγμός στην ανεξέλεγκτη ενασχόληση οποιουδήποτε με το επάγγελμα της μετάφρασης» σημαίνει ότι η διασφάλιση θα αγκαλιάσει μόνο κάποιους με διπλώματα. Αντιθέτως, πρέπει να επισημανθεί σε κάθε παρόμοια πρωτοβουλία ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί έγκριτοι μεταφραστές που δεν έχουν πτυχία ή δεν έχουν πτυχίο μεταφραστή. Θα αποτύγχανε αν δεν τους περιλάμβανε.

Κατά τ’ άλλα, τα προβλήματα είναι πολλά και γνωστά και πολυσυζητημένα και πρέπει να εκτεθούν με θετικό πνεύμα, διότι συμφωνείτε ασφαλώς ότι κάποτε θα πρέπει να δοθεί κάποια λύση και καλύτερα να δοθεί σωστή λύση.

Να κλείσω αυτό επαναλαμβάνοντας τη δική μου απαισιόδοξη πρόταση: ένας συνταξιούχος μεταφραστής, με ελεύθερο χρόνο, κέφι και δόντι στην κυβέρνηση, να πάει στον (υφ)υπουργό και να του εκθέσει το πρόβλημα (και τις ψήφους που θα πάρει αν το λύσει), να συσταθεί μια επιτροπή με εκπροσώπους από τα 43 διαφορετικά σινάφια μεταφραστών (και με υψηλές αμοιβές παράστασης, βεβαίως) και να συζητήσουν για καμιά διετία — μέχρι να έρθει η επόμενη κυβέρνηση και να φτιάξει επιτροπή με δικούς της ανθρώπους. Κάπου στη διαδρομή, κάποια λύση θα δοθεί. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν θα βγουν οι μεταφραστές στο δρόμο, όποια κι αν είναι η λύση.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 29, 2008)

Πριν από έναν περίπου χρόνο θα ήμουν πολύ πιο θετικός απέναντι σε μια τέτοια πρωτοβουλία. Τώρα θα μου επιτρέψετε να αντιμετωπίσω με τεράστια επιφύλαξη κάθε απόπειρα "συνδικαλισμού".

Σε ένα πράγμα θα πω τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, και νομίζω θα συμφωνήσουν πολλοί μαζί μου:

στην περίπτωση των μη διπλωματούχων, πλην όμως καταξιωμένων και με πολλά χρόνια στην πιάτσα μεταφραστών, η εγγραφή σε ένα τέτοιο σωματείο δεν θα βασιστεί μεν σε χαρτιά, *αλλά ούτε θα προϋποθέτει καμία μορφή εξετάσεων*. Τι κριτήριο θα βρεθεί, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## curry (May 29, 2008)

Δεν βρίσκω και τόσο κακό να γίνει ακόμα ένας σύλλογος, το ζήτημα είναι να μην ακολουθήσει τον δρόμο των υπολοίπων. 

Υπάρχουν άπειρα ζητήματα που πρέπει να τεθούν, και προσωπικά, θεωρώ σημαντικότερο όλων να διασφαλιστεί (λέμε τώρα) η κατώτερη αμοιβή μας, όπως έχει γίνει σε τόσα άλλα επαγγέλματα. Μετά, ας έρθουν και όλα τα άλλα.

Με το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί, βλέπω κομματάκι χλωμό να μπορεί να βγει άκρη για το ποιοι θα δικαιούνται να ανήκουν στο σωματείο αυτό, γι' αυτό μίλησα για μαλλιοτράβηγμα. Αφήστε που θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι ακόμα και αν βρεθεί η ιδανικότερη λύση, θα υπάρξουν δυσαρεστημένοι.

Γιάννη, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αφού στο σύντομο διάστημα που έκανα editing, μου βγήκαν επίσης τα μάτια με πράγματα που διάβαζα από παιδιά που προέρχονται από την ίδια σχολή που έβγαλα κι εγώ. Αλλά υπήρχαν και άλλα παιδιά που ήταν άψογα. Το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για όλους τους μεταφραστές που δεν έχουν "χαρτιά". 

Δυστυχώς, το πτυχίο μας εξευτελίζεται ακόμα και από το δημόσιο - π.χ. προκηρύσσονται θέσεις και το Μεταφραστικό αναγράφεται μετά την Αγγλική Φιλολογία (ΥΠΕΞ) ή μας βάζουν να δίνουμε στημένες εξετάσεις με άλλες 853 ειδικότητες όταν οι 2 θέσεις προορίζονταν ρητώς για μεταφραστές(ΥΠΠΟ). 
Άρα, είναι λογικό να τα παίρνουν στο κρανίο οι πτυχιούχοι. Αλλά, τι έχουν κάνει οι πτυχιούχοι για να διασφαλίσουν τα δικαιώματά τους; Δυστυχώς, μια τρύπα στο νερό. Όπως και ολόκληρος ο κλάδος μας.


----------



## Elena (May 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δύο διαφωνίες μου ως προς την προσέγγιση:
> 
> 1. Προβλέπετε την αναποτελεσματικότητα μιας πρωτοβουλίας και ίσως έτσι την αποθαρρύνετε όταν θα έπρεπε να την ενθαρρύνετε, παρουσιάζοντας ταυτόχρονα το εύρος και την πολυμορφία των προβλημάτων (έστω και στο στιλ «ιδού πού πας, Καραμήτρο»). Πιστεύω ότι όλοι θα θέλατε τη διασφάλιση κάποιων δικαιωμάτων.
> 
> ...



Χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, είναι ωραία αυτά που γράφεις, αλλά εκτός πραγματικότητας.


Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει ήδη η «Πανελλήνια Ένωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου», όπως μάλλον γνωρίζεις. Το όνομα της ένωσης και μόνο εκφράζει όλο το άγχος που πρέπει να αισθάνονται οι απόφοιτοι. Πράγματι, φέρνει περισσότερο σε ένωση αποφοίτων και λιγότερο -σίγουρα όχι θα έλεγα :)- σε ένωση επαγγελματιών. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι από τους καθηγητές τους μάλλον δεν θα μπορούσαν να γραφτούν στην εν λόγω ένωση.

Είναι, επίσης, εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ξεπεράσει κανείς τον εαυτό του, να μαζέψει εκατό (ενδεικτικά) άτομα και -μετά- να κάνει εκλογές για διοικητικό συμβούλιο. Είναι ενδεχομένως και ανεδαφικό. Αυτό που συνηθίζεται όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με τέτοιας κλίμακας πρωτοβουλίες, ατομικές ή μικρών ομάδων, είναι να μαζεύονται πέντε άνθρωποι, να κάνουν εκλογές, να δραστηριοποιούνται για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και... τέλος. Συνεπώς, το όποιο καταστατικό ομάδας δεν εκφράζει απαραίτητα τις διαθέσεις -ή και τη βούληση- ενός ευρύτερου κλάδου, χώρου επαγγελματιών κ.λπ. κ.λπ. Κατ' επέκταση, το φάσμα δραστηριοτήτων της όποιας ομάδας καθορίζεται από τις εξαιρετικά συγκεκριμένες επιδιώξεις των αρχικών μελών.

Σχετικά με τα προβλήματα δεν συμφωνώ απαραίτητα. Είναι η φύση της «δουλειάς» τέτοια. :) Υπάρχει η «Εταιρεία Ελλήνων Θεατρικών Συγγραφέων Μουσικών και Μεταφραστών» -εισπρακτικός φορέας με (το) νόμο και με καταστατικό από 1917. Πιο ενημερωμένοι σε θέματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, σε διαβεβαιώ. Μπορούν να γραφούν τα παιδιά του Ιονίου; Έχει νόημα για επαγγελματίες που ασχολούνται με τεχνική μετάφραση; 

Τέλος, αν, εν έτει 2008, άνθρωπος με τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες δεν είναι σε θέση να κοινοποιήσει αυτό το μήνυμα, ενυπόγραφο φυσικά, στη μεταφραστική κοινότητα ή έστω να το στείλει σε μερικά φόρουμ ή σχετικούς ιστοτόπους, είναι εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο το αν και κατά πόσο (θα) είναι σε θέση να διεκδικήσει ή, πολύ περισσότερο, να διασφαλίσει οποιοδήποτε δικαίωμα για την εν λόγω ευρύτερη κοινότητα. Συν τοις άλλοις, όταν ξεκινάς με «φραγμό» και περιμένεις αιτήσεις εγγραφής, δύσκολα τα πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μπορώ να είμαι από πολύ ρομαντικός μέχρι εκνευριστικά κυνικός. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το μήνυμά μου το ’παιζε και στα δύο ταμπλό.

Κυρίως με ενδιαφέρει το αδιέξοδο των νέων παιδιών παρά οποιαδήποτε σχέση μου με το χώρο, περιστασιακή άλλωστε (πράγμα που εξηγεί και την όποια μου άγνοια για τα συνδικαλιστικά του). Δύο κύριοι στόχοι που διάβασα (και) εδώ είναι: ποιοι θα επιτρέπεται να μεταφράζουν και πόσα θα παίρνουν. Και οι δύο στόχοι είναι ανεδαφικοί στη συγκεκριμένη αγορά. Επιμέρους στόχοι σε επιμέρους τομείς της αγοράς θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν πιο ρεαλιστικοί, αλλά και πάλι, όταν έκανα κάποιες προτάσεις σε άτομα που γνώριζαν από μέσα έναν τομέα, οι απαντήσεις που πήρα ήταν αποκαρδιωτικές.

Απλώς τώρα σκέφτηκα να μην αποπάρουμε αμέσως τον κύριο που υπογράφει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία (ο οποίος μου είναι άγνωστος) αλλά να αξιοποιήσουμε την ευκαιρία να (ξανα)συζητήσουμε το θέμα, έστω και για να (ξανα)διαπιστώσουμε ότι τζάμπα ο κόπος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2008)

Πήρα νέο μήνυμα από τον συνάδελφο, ο οποίος έστειλε και στοιχεία τηλεφώνου, φαξ και κινητού. Περιορίζομαι στη δημοσίευση του μηνύματος με το όνομά του.

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Κατ’ αρχάς θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή σας στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα καθώς και για τα ενθαρρυντικά σας σχόλια. Πράγματι, εξεπλάγην ευχάριστα με όλες τις απόψεις είτε φίλων, είτε συναδέλφων σχετικά με το νέο εγχείρημα της δημιουργίας ενός Σωματείου για Μεταφραστές και Διερμηνείς. Θα επιχειρήσω σήμερα να είμαι πολύ πιο αναλυτικός σε ό,τι αφορά την όλη προσπάθεια και θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω στα ερωτήματα τα οποία ετέθησαν.

Αρχικά, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι στόχος δεν είναι η δημιουργία ακόμα ενός συνδικαλιστικού φορέα. Πρόκειται για κάτι καινοτόμο το οποίο θα λειτουργεί χωρίς αποκλεισμούς. Συγκεκριμένα, θα περιλαμβάνει άτομα τα οποία έχουν μεγάλη και αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία στο χώρο της Μετάφρασης και της Διερμηνείας. Επίσης, για τα νέα πρόσωπα (κάτω των 30 ετών) το κύριο προαπαιτούμενο θα είναι η κατοχή πτυχίου ή μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου σπουδών στις δύο αυτές Επιστήμες διότι παλαιότερα δεν υπήρχαν Σχολές για να διδαχθούν τα εν λόγω αντικείμενα αφενός και αφετέρου διότι επιθυμούμε την ένταξη και των συναδέλφων του Ιονίου αλλά και κάθε άλλου συναδέλφου ο οποίος έχει σπουδές στη Μετάφραση ή / και στη Διερμηνεία.

Επιπροσθέτως, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιες είναι οι 5 ενώσεις οι οποίες ήδη υπάρχουν και λειτουργούν σε συνδικαλιστικό επίπεδο, σύμφωνα με ένα σχόλιο. Υπάρχει η ΠΕΜ στη Θεσσαλονίκη με την οποία θα έρθουμε σε επαφή, καθώς και το Σωματείο Αποφοίτων Ιονίου το οποίο ευχαρίστως θα καλωσορίζαμε κοντά μας.

Ίσως πολλοί να αναρωτιέστε γιατί πρέπει να συσταθεί ένας φορέας αυτού του είδους. Θα αναφέρω στο σημείο αυτό, ενδεικτικά, δύο παραδείγματα για τον κάθε κλάδο. Όσον αφορά τη Μετάφραση ένας στόχος θα είναι η κατώτατη τιμή / λέξη. Σκοπός μας θα είναι να μην υποτιμάται η δουλειά μας και να ευτελίζεται με αμοιβές όπως 0,02 λεπτά του ευρώ / λέξη. [Σημείωση nickel: Ελπίζω να εννοεί 2 λεπτά εδώ.] Επίσης, ένα άλλο μεγάλο κεφάλαιο είναι η επικύρωση των δικών μας μεταφράσεων. Κάποιοι ίσως σκεφτούν ότι κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα είναι ακατόρθωτο. Θα διαφωνήσω με την άποψη αυτή διότι αίτημά μας θα είναι να έχουν τα μέλη του Σωματείου μας ή κάποια από τα μέλη του Σωματείου μας το δικαίωμα να επικυρώνουν επίσημα τις μεταφράσεις τους αλλά να φέρουν και ακέραιη την ευθύνη ενδεχομένων παραλείψεων. Δε θέλω να πω ότι θα αφαιρέσουμε το δικαίωμα αυτό από τους δικηγόρους, αλλά θα το έχουμε και εμείς. Σχετικά με τους συναδέλφους Διερμηνείς, στόχος θα είναι η θεσμοθέτηση ενός κατώτατου ποσού αμοιβής / ημέρα καθώς και η διασφάλιση των συνθηκών εργασίας. Για παράδειγμα, δε νοείται, σε περίπτωση διανυκτέρευσης μακριά από την έδρα του κάθε διερμηνέα, να μην πληρώνονται οδοιπορικά ή έξοδα διαμονής ή ακόμα χειρότερα να υπάρχει η σκέψη δύο διερμηνείς να κοιμηθούν σε δίκλινο δωμάτιο για να συμπιεστεί το κόστος. Πιστέψτε με αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις οι οποίες έχουν συμβεί.

Επειδή ρωτήθηκα θα ήθελα να απαντήσω ότι δεν με ενοχλεί να αναφέρεται το όνομά μου εφόσον πρόκειται για κείμενο το οποίο φέρει την υπογραφή μου. Επιπλέον, θα επιθυμούσα να υπογραμμίσω ότι προσπάθησα να είμαι σύντομος για να μη γίνω κουραστικός. Υπάρχουν πολλές ακόμα ιδέες και απόψεις. Θα παρακαλούσα επίσης να μη γίνεται μόνο κριτική και να μην υπάρχει απαισιοδοξία. Δε θεωρώ ότι τα πράγματα θα είναι εύκολα, όμως πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για να βελτιωθεί η υφιστάμενη κατάσταση και θα παρακαλούσα για τη βοήθεια όλων όσων θέλουν κάτι να ταράξει τα νερά. Αναμένω με μεγάλη αγωνία και με ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον τις προτάσεις όλων σας διότι μόνο μέσα από συνεργασία μπορούμε να οδηγηθούμε στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Είμαι πάντα στη διάθεσή σας.

Με τιμή,

Άγγελος Κακλαμάνης
Μεταφραστής
Διερμηνέας


----------



## stathis (Jun 1, 2008)

> Επιπροσθέτως, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιες είναι οι 5 ενώσεις οι οποίες ήδη υπάρχουν και λειτουργούν σε συνδικαλιστικό επίπεδο, σύμφωνα με ένα σχόλιο. Υπάρχει η ΠΕΜ στη Θεσσαλονίκη με την οποία θα έρθουμε σε επαφή, καθώς και το Σωματείο Αποφοίτων Ιονίου το οποίο ευχαρίστως θα καλωσορίζαμε κοντά μας.


Για την ακρίβεια, είναι 6. :)

Έχουμε και λέμε:
Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μεταφραστών (ΠΕΜ)
Πανελλήνια Ένωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου
Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών (ΠΣΕΜ)
Ελληνική Εταιρεία Μεταφραστών Λογοτεχνίας
Σώμα Επιλέκτων Μεταφραστών και Διερμηνέων
Ελληνικός Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών και Διερμηνέων (με τη διευκρίνιση ότι αφορά κατοίκους Βρετανίας)

Το ότι κάποια από τα παραπάνω σωματεία υπάρχουν μόνο στα χαρτιά ουσιαστικά, δεν ακυρώνει τον προβληματισμό "γιατί άλλος ένας σύλλογος μεταφραστών". Ίσως να τον ενισχύει κιόλας.


----------



## YiannisMark (Jun 1, 2008)

stathis said:


> ...Σώμα Επιλέκτων Μεταφραστών και Διερμηνέων


Γουάου!!!!


----------



## Elena (Jun 1, 2008)

> Για την ακρίβεια, είναι 6. :)
> 
> Έχουμε και λέμε:
> Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μεταφραστών (ΠΕΜ)
> ...



Προσθέτω:

Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μεταφραστών & Μεταφραστών-Διερμηνέων του Δημοσίου Τομέα (ΠΕΜΜΕΔΔΗΤ)
Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Διερμηνέων Συνεδρίων

και δεν βλέπω λόγο γιατί να μην πρσθέσω και τον σύλλογο που ήδη ανέφερα μια και συμπεριλήφθηκε η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Μεταφραστών Λογοτεχνίας:

Εταιρεία Ελλήνων Θεατρικών Συγγραφέων, Μουσικών και Μεταφραστών

(Για την τελευταία διευκρίνιση, αν και υπάρχουν καταλληλότεροι για να διευκρινίσουν, να προσθέσω ότι δεν αφορά κατοίκους Βρετανίας το «associate membership», ούτε και τίθεται τέτοιος περιορισμός στις επιδιώξεις του συλλόγου (καταστατικό κ.λπ.).)


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2008)

Θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου να αναρτήσω και το μήνυμα που πήρα προχτές από τον κύριο Κακλαμάνη:

Καλημέρα προς όλους,

Μετά από καθυστερήσεις λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων τόσο από την πλευρά αρκετών συναδέλφων, όσο και από τη δική μου, έφτασε η στιγμή να ορίσουμε μια ημερομηνία για την πρώτη συνάντησή μας. Σκοπός θα είναι να συζητήσουμε από κοντά κάποια από τα ζητήματα τα οποία έχουμε σχολιάσει ηλεκτρονικά τις προηγούμενες φορές, καθώς και να προχωρήσουμε στη σύσταση του Σωματείου.

Θα πρότεινα δύο ημερομηνίες συνάντησης, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε όλοι να ρυθμίσουμε το χρόνο μας και τις υποχρεώσεις μας. Συγκεκριμένα, θα μπορούσαμε να συναντηθούμε είτε την Κυριακή 22/06/2008 στις 12:00 το μεσημέρι, είτε την Τρίτη 24/06/2008 στις 18:00 το απόγευμα. Θα παρακαλούσα να απαντήσετε, όσο το δυνατόν πιο σύντομα, ποια από τις
δύο ανωτέρω ημερομηνίες σας εξυπηρετεί, ώστε να γίνουν και οι απαραίτητες προετοιμασίες.

Επιπλέον, θα παρακαλούσα να προωθήσετε το παρόν μήνυμα σε όποια / όποιον συνάδελφο δεν έχω συμπεριλάβει στη λίστα αποδεκτών. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Με τιμή,

Άγγελος Κακλαμάνης
Μεταφραστής
Διερμηνέας


Έχω μερικές απορίες επί της διαδικασίας. Πού γίνονται οι ηλεκτρονικές συζητήσεις; Υπάρχει τώρα κάποια μαζικότητα ή μια παρέα θα προχωρήσει στη σύσταση σωματείου με καταστατικό και θα ψάχνει ύστερα να βρει μέλη που θα συμφωνούν με τις αρχές του; Πόση γνώση για τη λειτουργία του χώρου, τα προβλήματά του, τις μύριες όσες πτυχές του, έχει συγκεντρώσει η σημερινή παρέα μέσα από τις εμπειρίες της ή τις τρέχουσες συζητήσεις;

Θα μπορούσα να καταθέσω άλλα 25 ερωτήματα, αλλά βαριέμαι και δεν είναι και δική μου δουλειά.


----------



## kat of cicero (Jun 15, 2008)

Αν και καθυστερημένα να τονίσω πως τάσσομαι υπέρ της ιδέας τόσο της συνένωσης ενώσεων που υπάρχουν και δραστηριοποιούνται στο χώρο (εφόσον το επιθυμούν οι ιθύνοντες) όσο και της αναγκαιότητας για ΜΗ ΧΩΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ και ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ. Εξηγώ:
1) Δεν πρόκειται να σας "πάρει" κανένας τους πελάτες
2) Πιστεύω από την μέχρι τώρα υγιή πορεία και ηλεκτρονικών κοινοτήτων (κάποιοι έχετε εμβαθύνει πολλές παραπάνω εργατοώρες βέβαια) αλλά και ανεπίσημων τε και επίσημων συνεργασιών πως καλό έδαφος για σωστές συναδελφικές σχέσεις υπάρχει είτε πέρασε κάποιος την πόρτα του Ιονίου είτε όχι. 
3) Από προσωπική εμπειρία να πω πως ούσα μέλος και ορισμένων ενώσεων του εξωτερικού δεν βρήκα άκρη όταν ζήτησα βοήθεια για delay of payment από τον φορέα της χώρας (στην οποία ήμουν μέλος) και αφού τους κατσάδιασα βρήκα αν μη τι άλλο μια σωστή υποστήριξη - ενημέρωση για ανάλογες περιπτώσεις από την εγχώρια ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ. (την οποία προτείνω και αδιαφορώ για τις κλίκες που δρουν εναντίον ή παραπλεύρως). 

Ακόμα κι αν αυτή τη στιγμή οι φορείς δεν είναι σε θέση να υπερασπιστούν κακώς κείμενα με νομική παρέμβαση (πέραν λίγων καταστάσεων που αφορούν πνευματικά κυρίως δικαιώματα) δεν βρίσκω το λόγο γιατί να "σαμποτάρουμε" και να θεωρούμε θνησιγενή ή ατελέσφορη μια ιδέα η οποία θα είναι από εμάς για εμάς. 

Αντιλαμβάνομαι την θεσμική ή διοικητική περιπλοκότητα που μπορεί να ενέχει το θέμα, αλλά όχι και να πυροβολούμε τις σκιές μας.

Κρατήστε γερά τους πελάτες σας αλλά στα διαλείμματα θυμηθείτε το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ συνδικαλιστικό όργανο της Νορβηγίας το οποίο με ενιαίο μέτωπο κέρδισε απίστευτες θεσμικές βελτιώσεις για τους μεταφραστές. 

Φυσικά θα πέσουν τρικλοποδιές και τίτλοι κυριότητας μιας και ζούμε στην Ελλάδα, αλλά είτε η 100% υποστήριξη μιας ήδη υπάρχουσας ένωσης είτε η προσπάθεια δημιουργίας μιας άλλης δεν βλέπω σε τι μπορεί να βλάψει. 

Αν είμαι πολύ ναιφ θα παραμείνω στη γωνίτσα μου, με τις σφραγιδούλες μου και τους πελατούληδές μου μέχρι νεωτέρας. 
Κ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2008)

Παρακολουθώντας την υπόθεση εντελώς από τις κερκίδες, ομολογώ ότι βρίσκω πολύ καλή την ιδέα της συνένωσης των σωματείων. Ένα ακόμα σωματείο δεν βλάπτει και με την ίδια λογική δεν βλάπτουν και άλλα 25 σωματεία, αλλά στο τέλος η αρχική καλή ιδέα θα μετατραπεί σε συνένωση 30 σωματείων.

Πάντως, τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία την παρακολουθώ με πάρα πολλές απορίες (και ενστάσεις). Και επειδή σέβομαι την προσπάθεια, γι' αυτό και μόνο δεν τις καταθέτω όλες.

Το κομμάτι «θα μας πάρει κάποιος τους πελάτες» δεν το είχα αντιληφθεί σαν συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που συμβάλλει στην απροθυμία. Να το σκεφτώ καλύτερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> στην περίπτωση των μη διπλωματούχων, πλην όμως καταξιωμένων και με πολλά χρόνια στην πιάτσα μεταφραστών, η εγγραφή σε ένα τέτοιο σωματείο δεν θα βασιστεί μεν σε χαρτιά, *αλλά ούτε θα προϋποθέτει καμία μορφή εξετάσεων*. Τι κριτήριο θα βρεθεί, δεν ξέρω.



Αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα που μ' έχει απασχολήσει πολύ και το καταλληλότερο μοντέλο που έχω βρει είναι αυτό της Βρετανικής British Association for Counselling & Psychotherapy (http://www.bacp.co.uk/accreditation/), η οποία ουδεμία σχέση έχει με μετάφραση, αλλά αντιμετώπιζε ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα.

Για πάρα πολλές δεκαετίες στην Αγγλία, όποιος ήθελε δήλωνε ψυχοθεραπευτής κι ασκούσε το επάγγελμα. Όταν σιγά-σιγά δημιουργήθηκαν οι πρώτες επίσημες δομές εκπαίδευσης και επαγγελματικής πιστοποίησης, δημιουργήθηκε η BACP και η ανάγκη να διασφαλιστούν τέλος πάντων κάποια κριτήρια ποιότητας κλπ κλπ κλπ στο χώρο.

Οπότε, δημιούργησε *ένα πολύ ευέλικτο σχήμα* που περιλάμβανε:

1. εκπαίδευση σε αναγνωρισμένα ιδρύματα/courses (part-time, full-time κλπ).

ή

2. άσκηση του επαγγέλματος έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ωρών, επίβλεψη δηλ. αναγνώριση επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας.

ή

3. τα παραπάνω σε άπειρους συνδυασμούς.

Για εξετάσεις δεν το συζητάω καν. Δεν αποδεικνύουν τίποτα και είναι εξ ορισμού αναποτελεσματικές και αναξιόπιστες.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 15, 2008)

Conflict of interest statement: είμαι ερασιτέχνης μεταφραστής. Έχει ήδη δημοσιευτεί ένα βιβλίο σε μετάφρασή μου και ετοιμάζω το δεύτερο. Το κύριο εισόδημά μου προέρχεται από άλλο επαγγελματικό πεδίο. Μεταφράζω στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο επειδή αγαπώ τη γλώσσα και θα ήθελα να παρουσιάσω κάποια κείμενα στο ελληνικό κοινό.

Περνώντας τώρα στο ζουμί: αν τα πράγματα φτάσουν στο σημείο όπου ένα συνδικαλιστικό σώμα αποφασίζει ποιος επιτρέπεται (δηλ. ποιος δεν επιτρέπεται) να μεταφράζει, τότε άνθρωποι όπως ο νεαρός Μπέκετ (χρησιμοποιώντας την επιχορήγηση της ΟΥΝΕΣΚΟ) δεν θα μπορούν να μεταφράσουν Μεξικάνους ποιητές επειδή δεν έχουν παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα ενώ συγχρόνως δεν έχουν εμπειρία (αυτή ήταν η πρώτη εκτεταμένη απόπειρά του, αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

(Οι χρόνοι στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο είναι τελείως ανάκατοι.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2008)

Δεν νομίζω ότι το ζήτημα είναι ποιος επιτρέπεται ή δεν επιτρέπεται, γιατί τέτοιες απόλυτες απαγορεύσεις είναι επικίνδυνες, κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Το ζήτημα είναι να τεθεί κάποια διαδικασία "πιστοποίησης", όπου το να λέμε ότι είμαστε μέλη του συλλόγου τάδε να σημαίνει κάτι στην αγορά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Το ζήτημα είναι να τεθεί κάποια διαδικασία "πιστοποίησης", όπου το να λέμε ότι είμαστε μέλη του συλλόγου τάδε να σημαίνει κάτι στην αγορά.


Αρκεί να μη σημαίνει κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο το να λέμε ότι _δεν_ είμαστε μέλη του τάδε συλλόγου. :)

(Και πάντα ισχύει αυτό που είχε πει ο Γκράουτσο: Please accept my resignation. I don't want to belong to any club that will accept me as a member.)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 16, 2008)

Μάλιστα. Για να δούμε τι ομάδες συμφερόντων έχουμε:

1. Απόφοιτοι Ιονίου
2. Απόφοιτοι Μεταφραστικού Βρετανικού Συμβουλίου που έχουν περάσει το Institute of Linguists
3. Απόφοιτοι Μεταφραστικού Βρετανικού Συμβουλίου που *δεν *έχουν περάσει το Institute of Linguists
4. Άτομα χωρίς κανένα τέτοιο τυπικό προσόν, αλλά με μακρόχρονη πείρα, αναγνωρισμένη έμπρακτα από την αγορά.
5. Άτομα χωρίς κανένα τέτοιο τυπικό προσόν, και με μηδαμινή πείρα.

Ας προσθέσουμε ακόμα δύο παραμέτρους με βάση την ασφάλιση
α. Άτομα ασφαλισμένα πριν από το 1992 (ή 1993 -- ξεχνάω)
β. Άτομα ασφαλισμένα μετά το 1992

Βάλτε και δυο ακόμα παραμέτρους με βάση τα έξτρα εισοδήματα
i. Άτομα που ζουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο από τη μετάφραση.
ii. Άτομα που αποκομίζουν μεγάλο μέρος του εισοδήματός τους από τη μετάφραση, αλλά έχουν και άλλες πηγές εσόδων.
iii. Άτομα που έχουν άλλες πηγές εσόδων, τις οποίες απλώς συμπληρώνουν με τη μετάφραση.

Α, ναι, ξέχασα τις δύο σημαντικότερες ομάδες:
Α. Διερμηνείς
Β. Μεταφραστές

Κάντε όλους τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς. Π.χ. κάποιος είναι 2.α.ii.Α. Έχει κοινά συμφέροντα με τον 1.β.i.Β; 

Σίγουρα μου διαφεύγουν άλλες ομαδοποιήσεις, ιδίως στην πρώτη ομάδα. Παρακαλώ, προσθέσατε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 16, 2008)

6. Άτομα χωρίς σπουδές ή με σπουδές άσχετες με τη γλωσσολογία, που έχουν το DipTrans του Institute of Linguists (και επομένως δικαιούνται να είναι μέλη του)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 16, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> 6. Άτομα χωρίς σπουδές ή με σπουδές άσχετες με τη γλωσσολογία, που έχουν το DipTrans του Institute of Linguists (και επομένως δικαιούνται να είναι μέλη του)



Θα το έβαζα σαν 2α. Και φυσικά τίποτα δεν αποκλείει ότι μπορεί κάποιος να συνδυάζει περισσότερα νούμερα της πρώτης ομάδας.


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2008)

Άλλη μια διάκριση: το καινούργιο σωματείο που προτείνει ο κ. Κακλαμάνης θα περιλαμβάνει μόνο freelancers ή και μεταφραστικά γραφεία; Γιατί η ΠΕΜ που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω και της οποίας είμαι μέλος περιλαμβάνει και τις δύο κατηγορίες. Ωστόσο, π.χ. η κατώτερη τιμή πώς μπορεί να συναποφασιστεί από ελεύθερους μεταφραστές και γραφεία, όταν τα συμφέροντά τους είναι αντίθετα;
Τέλος, εδώ και 10 χρόνια που ασκώ το επάγγελμα ακούω γι΄αυτήν τη συνένωση των σωματείων, αλλά αποτέλεσμα μηδέν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2008)

Η ανακοίνωση είναι για ένα σωματείο που κύριο σκοπό φαίνεται πως θα έχει την προάσπιση και διασφάλιση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων του κλάδου (όσο ετερόκλητος κι αν είναι) των μεταφραστών και διερμηνέων. Το να είναι κάποιος επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής και να συμμετέχει σε ένα τέτοιο σωματείο ενώ παράλληλα είναι και ιδιοκτήτης μεταφραστικού γραφείου (ή εκδότης ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) δεν συνιστά σύγκρουση συμφερόντων - όπως κι οι εκδότες έχουμε στους συλλόγους μας βιβλιοπώλες με εκδοτική δραστηριότητα (ενώ και κάποιοι εκδότες έχουν βιβλιοπωλεία οι ίδιοι). Πάντως, εγώ προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω και μια κίνηση που να αποσκοπεί στην προαγωγή της επιστημονικής συνιστώσας του μεταφραστικού έργου (ενταγμένη όμως με πρακτικό τρόπο στο καθημερινό έργο του μεταφραστή - όχι αποστειρωμένη ακαδημαϊκά όπως σ' ένα αμφιθέατρο).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2008)

Άλλο μεγάλο θέμα που το διαβάζω από προχτές :)

Πιστεύω πως η ίδρυση ακόμα ενός συλλόγου είναι θετικό βήμα για εμάς. Όσο για το ποιος μπορεί να είναι μέλος, το θέμα χωράει πολλή συζήτηση. Η δική μου άποψη θα ήταν κάποιος με πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου και σπουδές στη μετάφραση και/ ή εργασιακή εμπειρία στο χώρο, *ο οποίος να ασκεί τη μετάφραση ως κύριο επάγγελμα*. Σίγουρα κάποιοι θα μείνουν παραπονεμένοι και ιδανικό θα ήταν η θέσπιση εξετάσεων που υπάρχει σε χώρες του εξωτερικού, όμως και πάλι προκύπτει το πρόβλημα του ποιος θα τις θεσπίσει, γιατί με την [αχαχαχα]αξιοκρατία[/αχαχαχα] που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα, λογικό είναι να το αντιμετωπίζουμε με δυσπιστία.





Elena said:


> Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει ήδη η «Πανελλήνια Ένωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου», όπως μάλλον γνωρίζεις. Το όνομα της ένωσης και μόνο εκφράζει όλο το άγχος που πρέπει να αισθάνονται οι απόφοιτοι. Πράγματι, φέρνει περισσότερο σε ένωση αποφοίτων και λιγότερο -σίγουρα όχι θα έλεγα :)- σε ένωση επαγγελματιών. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι από τους καθηγητές τους μάλλον δεν θα μπορούσαν να γραφτούν στην εν λόγω ένωση.



Όσο για την ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ, θα ήθελα να πω ότι έχει ήδη προσφέρει έργο στα μέλη της, διότι χάρη σε αυτήν οι μεταφραστές του Ιονίου που έχουν ως κύριο επάγγελμα τη μετάφραση (δηλαδή είτε εργάζονται σε εταιρείες ως μεταφραστές είτε ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες) μπορούν πια να κάνουν επίσημες μεταφράσεις σχεδόν για όλες τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες (ΠΔ169 ΦΕΚ 156).
Και να προσθέσω ότι το εξής από τη σελίδα της:



> Σύμφωνα με το καταστατικό της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ, μέλη μπορούν να γίνουν όσοι κατέχουν νομίμως τον πανεπιστημιακό τίτλο του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, με ειδίκευση Μετάφρασης, (*ή ομότιμο τίτλο σπουδών αλλοδαπού Πανεπιστημίου της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, του οποίου η ισοτιμία έχει πιστοποιηθεί και αναγνωρισθεί από την αρμόδια Υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Παιδείας*) και είτε ασκούν ελευθέρως και αποκλειστικά το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή και έχουν υποβάλει σχετική δήλωση περί επιτηδεύματος του μεταφραστή στις αρμόδιες οικονομικές υπηρεσίες της χώρας είτε παρέχουν έμμισθες υπηρεσίες σε φυσικά ή σε νομικά πρόσωπα του ιδιωτικού, του δημόσιου και του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα αποκλειστικά ως μεταφραστές.



Λογικό είναι οι απόφοιτοι του ΙΠ να θέλουν να διασφαλίσουν μόνο τα δικά τους δικαιώματα, εφόσον προς το παρόν είναι το μόνο ΑΕΙ μετάφρασης στη χώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ένας ακόμα σύλλογος θα έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα, αρκεί να ενδιαφερθούν και τα μέλη του για την προάσπιση των δικαιωμάτων τους.


----------



## Vivien (Jun 19, 2008)

Βρίσκω την προσπάθεια φιλόδοξη και την επικροτώ. Ας είμαστε θετικοί και ας μην βιαστούμε να προδικάσουμε το αποτέλεσμα του εγχειρήματος a priori. Διατηρώ βέβαια κι εγώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου αλλά κάθε προσπάθεια που γίνεται με στόχο την διασφάλιση των δικαιωμάτων εργαζομένων σε αυτή τη χώρα που ακόμη προσπαθεί να λύσει προβλήματα δικαιωμάτων Πρώτης Γενιάς, καλό θα είναι να ενθαρρύνεται από τους εμπλεκόμενους ή ενδιαφερόμενους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2008)

Η ανακοίνωση του κ. Κακλαμάνη που πήρα προχτές, αλλά αμέλησα να αναρτήσω:

Καλημέρα προς όλους τους αποδέκτες,

Ύστερα από επικοινωνία με αρκετούς συναδέλφους, προκρίθηκε η Τρίτη 24/06/2008 για την πρώτη μας συνάντηση η οποία θα αρχίσει στις 18:00 το απόγευμα. Η ακριβής διεύθυνση είναι η εξής :

Α λ ε β ι ζ ά τ ο υ 7 9
Π α π ά γ ο υ

Σημ : Το 79 είναι στο ύψος του 83. Αυτή η διευκρίνιση γίνεται διότι το 79 βρίσκεται σε κάθετο δρόμο ο οποίος είναι αδιέξοδο και ονομάζεται Αλεβιζάτου και αυτός. Επίσης, παρακαλώ να αφήσετε τα αυτοκίνητά σας στον κεντρικό δρόμο και όχι στον κάθετο για να μη δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.

Για τυχόν απορίες ή διευκρινίσεις, παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου είτε με ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα, είτε τηλεφωνικά. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Επειδή τα μηνύματα αυτά εξακολουθούν να διακινούνται μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου και δεν έχω καμία ειδική εξουσιοδότηση να δημοσιεύσω τηλέφωνα ή ηλεκτρονικές διευθύνσεις, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να επικοινωνήσει με τον κ. Κακλαμάνη, θα πρέπει να μου ζητήσει τα στοιχεία του μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Από τον κ. Κακλαμάνη πήρα την ανακοίνωση-ακύρωση:

Εξαιτίας ανυπέρβλητων και απροσδόκητων προσωπικών προβλημάτων, καθώς και λόγω των ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων αρκετών συναδέλφων, η προγραμματισμένη για την Τρίτη 24/06/2008 πρώτη συνάντηση δε θα πραγματοποιηθεί επί του παρόντος.
Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και τη στήριξή σας. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## stathis (Sep 10, 2008)

Έχουμε κανένα νέο από το μέτωπο;


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 11, 2008)

Εμένα πάντως μου έχει μείνει μια πίκρα... Το να μπορεί π.χ. ένας γιατρός να κάνει τη δουλειά μου αλλά να μην μπορώ εγώ να κάνω τη δική του. Γιατί όχι; Είμαι κατεξοχήν μεταφράστρια ιατρικών κειμένων, τόσα που έχω διαβάσει άνετα σας έριχνα μια επέμβαση ανοικτής καρδιάς...Άδικος κόσμος...


----------



## UnclePaul (Oct 17, 2008)

Could anyone tell me how I can find phone numbers for Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών (ΠΣΕΜ)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2008)

I found this phone-number somewhere, but I don't know if it's still valid. It belongs to Ms. Παπαϊωάννου Τρισεύγενη. 210 6460233.


----------



## diceman (Oct 17, 2008)

O ΠΣΕΜ δεν υφίσταται πλέον.


----------

